# Alum creek Spinner-bait smack-down!



## Funkster (Oct 7, 2018)

https://imgur.com/a/q5tZVv8

I used a Strike king double willow KVD spinner bait on an Abu Garcia Ultra Max reel on a AG Vengence rod.

The temperature for the last week has been in the mid 80's. Today it dropped down to a high of 60 with a pretty stiff breeze. I toughed it out on my kayak and ended up having the best day of fishing I've ever had. Check out the action!

I also catch a fishing pole!


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

Great video. I was impressed in watching you handle those bass once you landed them. Not a lot of room in those yaks. I thought you did a very good job. Nice fish.


----------



## Funkster (Oct 7, 2018)

cane pole said:


> Great video. I was impressed in watching you handle those bass once you landed them. Not a lot of room in those yaks. I thought you did a very good job. Nice fish.


thanks man, I actually started using the net because of lost fish right at the boat. Yesterday we didn't have that problem. I also bought a fish gripper after the big one slipped away


----------



## Noah (Mar 31, 2016)

dude lets fish some time i fish alum 24/7


----------



## Funkster (Oct 7, 2018)

Noah said:


> dude lets fish some time i fish alum 24/7


Any time man. I go out quite often.


----------



## Cats1967 (May 25, 2017)

Enjoyed the video looked like a fun day


----------



## Funkster (Oct 7, 2018)

Cats1967 said:


> Enjoyed the video looked like a fun day


Thanks man! It was the best day of fishing I've ever had.


----------



## kwizzle (Apr 7, 2012)

Very nicely done, have had good results with same spinner great reaction bait


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Thats awesome! An congrats!


----------



## Funkster (Oct 7, 2018)

kwizzle said:


> Very nicely done, have had good results with same spinner great reaction bait


It was amazing that day.


----------



## Rayfaling (Jun 17, 2016)

Feel like fishing Sunday?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Rayfaling said:


> Feel like fishing Sunday?


I wanna come


----------



## Rayfaling (Jun 17, 2016)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I wanna come


I'm free around 11 you pick the spot


----------



## chriscreek (Nov 2, 2009)

hey all i ever catch are crappie in that cove, I now know why, there are only sore mouth bass in there.


----------



## Funkster (Oct 7, 2018)

Rayfaling said:


> Feel like fishing Sunday?


I was actually thinking about it...where are you headed?


----------



## Funkster (Oct 7, 2018)

chriscreek said:


> hey all i ever catch are crappie in that cove, I now know why, there are only sore mouth bass in there.


This made my day haha! This was the first time I've ever been on them like that. I fish that cove all the time. Now I know there are some bigguns in there.


----------



## Rayfaling (Jun 17, 2016)

Funkster said:


> I was actually thinking about it...where are you headed?[/QU
> 
> 
> Funkster said:
> ...


----------



## Funkster (Oct 7, 2018)

Well I fish from a kayak so you planning on fishing from the shore?


----------



## Rayfaling (Jun 17, 2016)

My fishing plans got squashed by my wife's plans to go pumpkin shopping, but I have a kayak and usually go every Sunday.


----------



## Funkster (Oct 7, 2018)

Rayfaling said:


> My fishing plans got squashed by my wife's plans to go pumpkin shopping, but I have a kayak and usually go every Sunday.


Wompwomp. We'll have to get after em sometime!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Great job and sportsmanship!!


----------



## Funkster (Oct 7, 2018)

Daveo76 said:


> Great job and sportsmanship!!


Thanks I've been waiting on a day like this for a long time!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

You folks up there should try fishing for Hybrid Stripers, no explanation needed.Late October a couple years ago. Notice the jacket?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Daveo76 said:


> You folks up there should try fishing for Hybrid Stripers, no explanation needed.Late October a couple years ago. Notice the jacket?


They have really made an appearance around here the last few years. Not quite the numbers you see down that way but give it a few more years an it might be close. There are a couple members on here who have caught some real pigs from the sciota in an around columbus the last few years. They have put in some real work an have figured them out finally. It's been fun watching the progress. 
They are a fun fish to catch no doubt!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> They have really made an appearance around here the last few years. Not quite the numbers you see down that way but give it a few more years an it might be close. There are a couple members on here who have caught some real pigs from the sciota in an around columbus the last few years. They have put in some real work an have figured them out finally. It's been fun watching the progress.
> They are a fun fish to catch no doubt!


 Yeah, just keep an eye on the Ohio River thread to see what's happening. They can be finicky but at times will take everything you toss.I love the Scioto down here but there isn't the current like at the dam, and they can turn and make a beeline for you and it's all you can do to get the line caught up on your reel. Then they turn and run again. I just love them,,,


----------



## Rayfaling (Jun 17, 2016)

Saugeyefisher said:


> They have really made an appearance around here the last few years. Not quite the numbers you see down that way but give it a few more years an it might be close. There are a couple members on here who have caught some real pigs from the sciota in an around columbus the last few years. They have put in some real work an have figured them out finally. It's been fun watching the progress.
> They are a fun fish to catch no doubt!


There's a guy on


Saugeyefisher said:


> They have really made an appearance around here the last few years. Not quite the numbers you see down that way but give it a few more years an it might be close. There are a couple members on here who have caught some real pigs from the sciota in an around columbus the last few years. They have put in some real work an have figured them out finally. It's been fun watching the progress.
> They are a fun fish to catch no doubt!


There's a guy on fishbrain that's pretty successful catching Wipers in Griggs, so they are there.


----------

